# WMV wird nicht richtig abgespielt



## dadiscobeat (9. August 2004)

Hallo,

wollt auf ner Site ein paar Videos veröffentlichen. Hab die Videos als WMV encodiert. Im Internet Explorer läuft die Sache einwandfrei, aber im Mozilla Firefox 0.8 geht das gar nicht oder nur mit Hängern oder Ruckeln. 
Hab das ganze folgendermassen eingefügt.


```
</script>
<OBJECT ID="MediaPlayer1" WIDTH="320" HEIGHT="259" CLASSID="CLSID:22D6F312-B0F6-11D0-94AB-0080C74C7E95" TYPE="application/x-oleobject" CODEBASE="http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab#Version=6,4,7,1112">
<PARAM NAME="FileName" VALUE="http://www.domain.com/media/clip1-1.wmv">
<PARAM NAME="autostart" VALUE="true">
<PARAM NAME="showcontrols" VALUE="false">
<PARAM NAME="showstatusbar" VALUE="true">
<EMBED ID="MediaPlayer1" TYPE="application/x-mplayer2" SRC="http://www.domain.com/media/clip1-1.wmv"
WIDTH="320"
HEIGHT="259"
AUTOSTART="true"
SHOWCONTROLS="false"
SHOWSTATUSBAR="true">
</EMBED>
</OBJECT>
```


----------

